# Any good resorts in the DC metro area?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I've heard Liberty is decent and close but I wasn't overly impressed by the trail map.

Anyone have any recommendations for decent resorts near Washington DC?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

All things considered, I hear good things about Snowshoe, WV. Decent vertical drop, good variety of terrain etc, considering it's in the mid-Atlantic. Until last year, I didn't even know it existed. It's over 4 hrs from DC though.

Whitetail and Seven Springs in PA are about 3hrs from DC. Not familiar with either of them, though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

vitality said:


> I've heard Liberty is decent and close but I wasn't overly impressed by the trail map.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for decent resorts near Washington DC?


no nothing. 7 springs in PA is probably the best thats closest, then snowshoe. your looking at a few hours either way. wisp or canaan might be a bit closer and also worth checking out.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

come ride at liberty if you have low expectations. i ride there twice a week just because its close and the park is pretty fun. its a small place and can get stupid packed on weekends but its not as bad as some people say. 

if you want to make the drive, seven springs is going to be your best bet for awesome riding.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mkivdriver said:


> come ride at liberty if you have low expectations. i ride there twice a week just because its close and the park is pretty fun. its a small place and can get stupid packed on weekends but its not as bad as some people say.
> 
> if you want to make the drive, seven springs is going to be your best bet for awesome riding.


I've got an awful dirt pile about 15 minutes up the road from where I work north of Detroit. You know, used to be a garbage dump until they covered it with 1,000 tons of dirt or something, maybe it's left over from some strip-mining operation... In any event, 3 or 4 chairs, about 250 feet of vertical and according to the trailmap, 27 named runs -- although I count only about six different ways down to the chairlifts...

Sucks, but it's what I've got. Tuesday, Wednesday nights the place is empty. That's when you'll find me there.

Low expectations is key.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

Snowshoe has more terrain the 7springs but you will pay big $$$$ to snowboard @ Snowshoe. Snowshoe is in the middle of nowhere West Virginia, so they rape you if you stay overnight. I personally prefer 7springs because they have a nicer terrain park and a decent rail & box park. Plus 7springs has a decent nightlife on the weekend (Pittsburg Milf's come out on the weekend), and the midweek prices are reasonable(if you can get off work). Weekends are crowded at both resorts but that's the same anywhere.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yah we almost went to snowshoe last year b/c it's only 7 hours from Detroit, but jeebus it was going to be as expensive (or more expensive) than some places I've stayed out West. We get the same sh*t in up north MI - I wanted to stay one night (December 30) in a _hotel_ style room (no kitchen/fireplace/hot-tub etc.) and the resort wanted to charge me *$450 for two people*. Lift tickets *extra*. We ended up driving 30 minutes to stay at a Day's Inn for $65.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

david_z said:


> yah we almost went to snowshoe last year b/c it's only 7 hours from Detroit, but jeebus it was going to be as expensive (or more expensive) than some places I've stayed out West. We get the same sh*t in up north MI - I wanted to stay one night (December 30) in a _hotel_ style room (no kitchen/fireplace/hot-tub etc.) and the resort wanted to charge me *$450 for two people*. Lift tickets *extra*. We ended up driving 30 minutes to stay at a Day's Inn for $65.


Yeah snowshoe is expensive because they can trick all those rich DC/Maryland/Northern Virginia folks into paying those prices. I use to get deals on the rental homes through vrbo but those prices have jumped up significantly too. :dunno:


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

The Snowtime-owned resorts (liberty, whitetail, roundtop) in Pennsylvania are closest to DC (about 1.5-2 hours from DC-proper, not 3). All have very short-runs, are vertically challenged, and ridiculously expensive. However, the need for a nearby session will inevitably lure you in.

WISP resort by Deep Creek Lake is the only one located in MD, right on the border of West VA. Much more and better quality terrain in comparison to the three above but about 2.5 hrs from DC.

Massanutten in VA is also there for you. This one I haven't checked out. Anyone want to chime in here?

Snowshoe in West VA and Seven Springs in PA are the ones that you really want to aim for if you're taking a multi-day trip in the immediate region. As stated, Snowshoe has pretty expensive ticket rates but Costco sells them discounted.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

muexm said:


> Snowshoe has more terrain the 7springs but you will pay big $$$$ to snowboard @ Snowshoe. Snowshoe is in the middle of nowhere West Virginia, so they rape you if you stay overnight. I personally prefer 7springs because they have a nicer terrain park and a decent rail & box park. Plus 7springs has a decent nightlife on the weekend (Pittsburg Milf's come out on the weekend), and the midweek prices are reasonable(if you can get off work). Weekends are crowded at both resorts but that's the same anywhere.



I gotta say, for the mid-atlantic, 7 Springs is Phenomenal for fun. Realize that Snowshoe shuts down the lifts at Dusk, 7Springs stays open till 10 or 11. If you get off the mountain earlier than that, the the Foggy Goggle is a great bar at the base of the hill and the MatterHorn is a blast till 2am. I don't think I've ever had a bad time at 7 Springs!


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

hwa said:


> Massanutten in VA is also there for you. This one I haven't checked out. Anyone want to chime in here?


Massanutten sucks :thumbsdown:. You're better off going to Wintergreen, VA if you're looking for a day trip.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i will keep that in mind, it's only 5hrs from Detroit, which is only about an hour farther than I drive to the resorts in the Traverse Bay area in Northern MI. 

750 vertical feet is nothing to brag about, but it's bigger than anything in MI with the exception of the Porkies and Bohemia - both of which are about 11 hours drive from the D...


----------



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

i live in maryland but right next to dc. Liberty, whitetail and roundtop are the three near you. Liberty is about an hour away and whitetail is about 135 but whitetail is alot better in general. Theres also snowshoe and wisp but those are pretty far away


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> I gotta say, for the mid-atlantic, 7 Springs is Phenomenal for fun. Realize that Snowshoe shuts down the lifts at Dusk, 7Springs stays open till 10 or 11. If you get off the mountain earlier than that, the the Foggy Goggle is a great bar at the base of the hill and the MatterHorn is a blast till 2am. I don't think I've ever had a bad time at 7 Springs!


Only the Snowshoe Area of Snowshoe closes at dusk. They do have night riding at the Silver Creek area, which stays open until 9pm. Free bus trip between the areas is only a few minutes.


----------

